# Fish Babes



## Captain Dave

Not to take anything away from Capsized thread, but it dawned on me to post a thread called Fish Babes. Here is my sis in law with a full moon 46 inch Bull Red caught on shad in the Galvz channel. #2 is a 45 # Black Drum caught off the jetty on crab....

So post a pic of a Texas Babe with that fine catch and show the world whats in/out fishing the Texas water..

If anyone wants to send their pic in to Saltwater sportsman you have a chance to win a saltwater bag full of goodies.

From Saltwatersportsman:

Think you have what it takes to win? If so, send your photos to us at [email protected]. (Submissions will be governed by our Terms of Service). Don't forget to include a brief description of the photo. If it's chosen as the Hot Shots pic of the month you'll receive a _SWS_ goody bag loaded with stuff.


----------



## Bubbaette

That's way cool. I love the photos next to each other. I guess once fishing is in your blood you never get rid of it.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Thats one monster black drum.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Post your fish babes*

This thread is intended for all the babes with fish to post your pic. There has got to be more than 2 ....LOL


----------



## tokavi

Here's a friend with couple of nice snapper.


----------



## bogey999

yup, those are nice ones...

Bogey


----------



## Mullet

*First top water*

Eli's first top water trout.

Great idea there Capt Dave.

Keep 'em coming


----------



## SUPERSAM

My better half


----------



## Solid Action

tokavi said:


> Here's a friend with couple of nice snapper.


Very nice ones....


----------



## Czechmark

*Port A Snapper*

Solid Action, I believe those snapper were picked up in Port A somewhere around Sharkey's.


----------



## Solid Action

tmarik said:


> Solid Action, I believe those snapper were picked up in Port A somewhere around Sharkey's.


You meant Starkey's didn't you?


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Got in before it gets beamed up.


----------



## HoustonKid

My niece's first red.


----------



## The Machine

Very nice!


----------



## The Driver.

*My daughter who graduates this Dec from the Great Texas A&M.*

Her first offshore trip 2006.


----------



## Aggieangler

Whoooooooop!


----------



## The Driver.

*Reconize any of these Babes!*

.


----------



## The Driver.

*A few more.*

.


----------



## waypoint

What was the years between the two pic in the 1st post. I think that's the same boat.


----------



## Foreman4by

Gig'em Ags!!!!

BTHO Miami!



Aggieangler said:


> Whoooooooop!


----------



## Aggieangler

Driver....that trout looks like a Pig! How much did it weigh? I bet she had a great time hauling that one in on a Norton classic! Thanks for sharing. That snapper your dughter has looks like a good fight too. 

BTHOM!


----------



## bayoubum

nice pics... the fish are not bad either..........lol


----------



## bk005

SUPERSAM said:


> My better half


How heavy was that Red. That thing looks like a bass.

Very Cool.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Awesome idea Dave - I don't have any to share myself, but pics of fishing and babes is the best topic idea we've had in months. Hopefully we can keep it clean enough to allow it to keep growing!!


----------



## CAPT JB

HERE my fishing Babe she silver with black dots with big buck teeth ha ha :biggrin: :rotfl:


----------



## Te.jas.on

My wife can hang with the best of 'em.


----------



## CAPT JB

I wish my wife could lol :biggrin:


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

Dude that chick is hot! I never knew you had buck teeth!



JABROWN0610 said:


> HERE my fishing Babe she silver with black dots with big buck teeth ha ha :biggrin: :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My bride with a nice Hoo.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

That is stoke to see so many young women fishing. The sport is really taking off in that area! 2cool!


----------



## Hotrod

Well here's my Babe, my wife. She can fish from sun up to sun down and also hang with the best of em.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Here's a few:


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Here is a boat load of Babes at the Lady's tournament in Matagorda and then Daddy's Baby Girl that can hang with the older Babes.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team AMP Lures


----------



## Hotrod

I almost forgot a future fishing babe, my daughter.


----------



## CAPT JB

YOUR SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LUCKY:biggrin:


Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Here is a boat load of Babes at the Lady's tournament in Matagorda and then Daddy's Baby Girl that can hang with the older Babes.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> [email protected]
> www.TexasBigFish.com
> 
> Team Brown Lures
> Team Mosca Boats
> Team AMP Lures


----------



## CAPT JB

TTR YOUR TO FUNNY LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Freshwaterman

My wife and daughter can catch fish better than most of my buddies!


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish

1- Fish on
2- Allie & Bill
3- Allie & I
4- Allie & I again
5- We even let the boys catch some


----------



## GetEmGot

*Snappers*



tokavi said:


> Here's a friend with couple of nice snapper.


Those snappers look D-e-l-i-c-i-o-u-s....lol....


----------



## OMB

*My Fish'n Babe*

Miss OMB pretty much out fishes me every time!! Daggumit!!!


----------



## Soapeddler

My 2Favorite Girls.


----------



## Captain Dave

*My little Fish'n Babe - AKA Titanium Girl*

After reading Hotrods post and showing my daughter his posts,my titanium girl obliged to post a few of her fish pics.

She has hung out with dear ol dad from 4 am to midnight sometimes. Fishing most of em...

Trout in east bay and red in the gulf.

Way to go girls !!


----------



## MarshJr.

my wife trying her hardest..


----------



## RonE

My wife with her first Texas fish.


----------



## bayoudj

*Here is one of my Babes*

She has her catch of the day. My other Babe caught a 24" Red this day.


----------



## artofficial




----------



## Whitebassfisher

Artofficial, nice pics of an attractive lady. Appearance is obviously not her only asset; it appears she is an extremely talented and capable fisherman as well. Is it okay to say fisher_man_ about a lady?


----------



## artofficial

Thanks, she's pretty hard core when it comes to yak fishing. She's thinking she is gonna win the TOBA bull red tourney next week. I think otherwise!!!!

Ty


----------



## Capt.Schenk

I hope this works. I've never posted a picture.


----------



## AimlessRolling

Capt.Schenk said:


> I hope this works. I've never posted a picture.


You done well, great picture also!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

You should send that into Gulf Coast Connections! that is a cover shot if ever there was one! Killer shot!



Capt.Schenk said:


> I hope this works. I've never posted a picture.


----------



## tokavi

Here's a lady I'll stack up against anyone when it comes to catching big trout & reds. Anyone know her?


----------



## wading_fool

Here's a pic of my babe.....she has become pretty efficient at the art of lure chunking and she won't give up on the slow days.........


----------



## Redfishr

Heres my favorite girl (my wife) with some of her biggun's...


----------



## wil.k

I really need to get some new fishing buddies!


----------



## tommy261

*my fishing babe*

Here is a couple of my fishing babe for life. Tommy261


----------



## apbubba

I really got to look for a new fishing buddy!


----------



## Bevo34

wading_fool said:


> Here's a pic of my babe.....she has become pretty efficient at the art of lure chunking and she won't give up on the slow days.........


Does she know you posted this pic? If not I have an extra bed you can sleep in!!


----------



## cfred

Here's my baby with a 26" red and the shot of the cooler at the end of the day, which of course was filled mostly by her.


----------



## small bites

Gee, I gota find that pic of me with my trouts. For a bit there, I was feeling kinda like us women were left out here, but wow, what a great bunch of pics, especially from the signif others and husbands pics that are being posted. I sure hope that this thread lives on and on. Will post as soon as I find the pics. Isnt it great being a babe?!!! 


sb:>


----------



## let's go

My daughter Erin on her first surf wade. One of a dozen trout she caught that day.









My other daughter with a sight-casted red from the front of the skiff.










Their mom in Florida with her first tarpon.










Yep, I'm completely over-run with fishing women.


----------



## Terry G.

Best fishing partner i have had, have now, will ever have!
ready to go at the mear mention of fishing, has the truck packed before i get my second cup but just cant get her to clean the fish..oh well some is better than none, right?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

After seeing this thread, I had to post pics of my #1 fishing buddy, my wife. All were on artificials; she can work a slab spoon as well as anyone. The 2 cats were caught on slabs.


----------



## wading_fool

Bevo34 said:


> Does she know you posted this pic? If not I have an extra bed you can sleep in!!


DO you think I am dumb enough to post her pic without her knowing? Come on I ain't a Tsip you know


----------



## cfred

I showed you a pic of my current fishing partner, and more importantly, fiance. Now here's one of my past fishing partners that for some reason I don't get to fish with much anymore??????


----------



## Baystlth1

You must have a big boat! ha ha


----------



## goldwingtiny

tokavi said:


> Here's a lady I'll stack up against anyone when it comes to catching big trout & reds. Anyone know her?


Capt. Tricia... aka Mrs. Mcbride


----------



## OUTLAW

my girl and a friend


----------



## Bevo34

Just checking......didn't want anything to happen to you. LOL



wading_fool said:


> DO you think I am dumb enough to post her pic without her knowing? Come on I ain't a Tsip you know


----------



## Aggieangler

Nice pics folks! I like those monster reds in the posts above! One of those kayakked reds looks like it is almost too big for her to get her arms around! Sweet!


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz

Gotta add my girlie to this thread.


----------



## poppadawg

Fish babes rule


----------



## mastercylinder60

i admire some of y'all for so readily admitting that your woman is a better fisherman than you are.


----------



## Captain Dave

Looks like we got a real good thread going ! Surprised on the Hits.... 20K plus. 

Thanks to all for sharing and posting and showing the world that the Texas Fish N Babes catch the fish.


----------



## ichiban

*Fishing Babes*

Mrs. Ichiban and daughter. Both often outfish me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mullet

*More Pics*

My sons girl freind and little sister

My better half


----------



## Brady Bunch

Not my babe, she my Dad's babe but I'll post anyways. Mom fighting a nice chicken ....


----------



## Buffett Fan

Here's my babe with a nice Cabo bull...


----------



## NSF15

On that first post, that girl has been catching monsters all her life.  Nice job!


----------



## garret813

A couple of pics from Hackberry Rod & Gun showing our pink rod in action. The other is of my wife on her first wade fishing trip in Rockport with Capt. Brett Phillips. Ended up winning the Cast for the Cure Tournament that weekend.


----------



## Captain Dave

Thats Sirenita ( spanish for mermaid ) She does have the touch for the bigger fish.



NSF15 said:


> On that first post, that girl has been catching monsters all her life.  Nice job!


----------



## Pescado Grande

A few to share....


----------



## FISHGUTS

huba huba................OH come on!!!!! post those ? what do you expect?!!!!!.


----------



## Aggieangler

Sadly...that may be the end of it right there....


----------



## wading_fool

Pescado Grande said:


> A few to share....


Nice 92.1 Shirt there.......you from around here?


----------



## lunkerbrad

*aaa hell cant hert to add a few more*

_ dont look if you do not like . . here is a few more ._
_ hoop there it is_
_ hoop there it is _
_hoop there it is_


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

*Here are a few of my fishing partners!!! lol*

How do ya like this fellas , lol!!!!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

Good Lord is all I can say to some of these pics.......Keep postin em'


----------



## Outcast

I recognize those.....uh....I mean......her 

Your girl is a fishing/drinkin machine! 



tommy261 said:


> Here is a couple of my fishing babe for life. Tommy261


----------



## Outcast

Light blue is my favorite color and btw, It's cold here too!  Think I'll go grill a steak...I'm hungry.


gregs1 said:


> Here is some more eye candy for this thread...........


----------



## Aggieangler

brazosdude said:


> How do ya like this fellas , lol!!!!


LOL


----------



## Hotrod

And the THREAD OF THE YEAR goes to Capt. Dave!!!


----------



## snookdude

*pics of the wife*

Pics of the wife.


----------



## FISHGUTS

I love this thread.I really love the group picture.


----------



## RedXCross

Any Girl , That will kiss a Redfish is Good with me !!


----------



## reb

*San Leon babes . . .*

My daughter Casey this summer at the spoil banks in Galveston bay and my nieces Madelyn & Morgan enjoying the summer fishing.


----------



## TxWadr1

My 5yr old daughters first Padre trip...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

My wife loves to wade fish and can even back the trailer down the boat ramp. She can keep up with the best of em.


----------



## LDS

This is my fishing buddy and wife with a catch from the North Jetty a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Solid Action

My wife after a morning in Rockport.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

I need to get a shark!



lunkerbrad said:


> _ dont look if you do not like . . here is a few more ._
> _hoop there it is_
> _hoop there it is _
> _hoop there it is_


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> I need to get a shark!


or a shark suit.


----------



## FISHGUTS

does anyone know how fine owl poop is?


----------



## TOM GRAHAM

Snookdude, What A Lady You Have There, Catch's Good Fish And Still Keeps Those Nails Beautiful. You Guys With Wives That Fish Are Truely Lucky, My Wife Fish's At The Dinner Table With A Fork.


----------



## Brad K.

The old lady with her first Black Drum


----------



## Chase This!

My wife with a pair of nice flounder.....


----------



## iflyabeech

Emerson nice ones!


----------



## BertS

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> And There is your December Gulf Coast Connections cover!


probably knot.....I think that image is copywrited...

maybe with Gaff magazine?


----------



## flatscat1

Wife hooked up to a tarpon on my fly rod.


----------



## CAPT JB

How about these to twitch-twitch-reel


----------



## bbridges

Look!!! Amy has made her return to 2cool


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

At least they don't have buck teeth!....... do them there girls know you were taking pictures of them? if so, do they know you are a perv?

ROFLMAO!:rotfl: 



JABROWN0610 said:


> How about these to twitch-twitch-reel


----------



## CAPT JB

HA HA HA:slimer:


----------



## waterspout

bbridges said:


> Look!!! Amy has made her return to 2cool


dang brian,, did you miss Amy! rotfl sigh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbridges

Oh Spout....quit trying to convince everyone you haven't hit the ol' left click save as buttom on every post with her in it....LMAO!!


----------



## BertS

bbridges said:


> Oh Spout....quit trying to convince everyone you haven't hit the ol' left click save as buttom on every post with her in it....LMAO!!


left handed mouse? lol


----------



## waterspout

behave ,,or I'll sik her on you,, she was mad because she got skunked and I lost her only fish at the net....









right click Brian!


----------



## bbridges

BertS said:


> left handed mouse? lol


As you figured out I'm not as experienced with saving as you guys are....LOL!


----------



## Ckill

All I want to know is where the heck is Juicy.


----------



## bbridges

Ckill said:


> All I want to know is where the heck is Juicy.


That would be a great question. I've called her out once before and never heard anything again......


----------



## waterspout

bbridges said:


> That would be a great question. I've called her out once before and never heard anything again......


well you must of been in the line.. I've seen a LOT of people call her out.. still no repleys... She likes keeping you guys in suspence :rotfl: !!!


----------



## wading_fool

In the interest of keeping the thread alive........Here is a friend of mine and my wife's.....this is her first keeper Red she has caught, Shamrock Cove area


----------



## bbridges

I think Pat is playing games again.....LOL! Where's he been lately??


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

Next time you are in FL..................


----------



## FREON

Defend yourself Juicy


----------



## Juicy

You guys are awful...

But I guess posting a pic is the only way to get you to hush up. I'll have to wait til I get home. All my fishing pics are on my home computer.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

woo hoo!!


Juicy said:


> You guys are awful...
> 
> But I guess posting a pic is the only way to get you to hush up. I'll have to wait til I get home. All my fishing pics are on my home computer.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Juicy said:


> You guys are awful...
> 
> But I guess posting a pic is the only way to get you to hush up. I'll have to wait til I get home. All my fishing pics are on my home computer.


Thatta girl, give em hell Juicy!


----------



## Captain Dave

You have a very nice aviater pic and you love to fish...

It is only right to post a pic on the Fish Babes thread. LOL

Cant blame em....

P.S. If the thread can stay clean ( remember the youngsters ) maybe we can hit 100 K.... you never know.... , but I am sure the US is seeing what fine fish babes young and old are catching....

Thanks All



Juicy said:


> You guys are awful...
> 
> But I guess posting a pic is the only way to get you to hush up. I'll have to wait til I get home. All my fishing pics are on my home computer.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Captain Dave said:


> You have a very nice aviater pic and you love to fish...
> 
> It is only right to post a pic on the Fish Babes thread. LOL
> 
> Cant blame em....
> 
> P.S. If the thread can stay clean ( remember the youngsters ) maybe we can hit 100 K.... you never know.... , but I am sure the US is seeing what fine fish babes young and old are catching....
> 
> Thanks All


I think we ought to have a separate "Fish Babes" photo forum, so to keep this thread out of the General Fishing Discussion forum.

Whatcha think, Mont? Florida Sportsman's been doin' it for years! :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny

Dang!! I guess Juicy's computer at home broke or something!!!


----------



## Buffett Fan

I didn't know our mascot was missing...but it was just seen in Florida. 
Please come back, Sheepy !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TKoenig

Which Ones the Catch???


----------



## Brine Jake

Definitely some very pretty ladies on this here thread.
I gotta tell ya though, the first two pics from the Bull Reds at the Pass thread still get my vote.

Tried to paste them here to no avail.

Somebody hep meh!!

By the way, I wonder whatever happened to the guide who had the blonde 
sidekick pics--had "sun"-something in his handle. I think she was on this board.

A little more in my age range. Heheh.


----------



## waterspout

brine,, I think your talking about Coastals ex Amy! search Amy and you will find her... go back to page 3 and shes there.


----------



## FISHGUTS

uhha-uhha-uhha man!! that last one with the dolhpin laying next to her is the best one yet!!!! uh.................................................


----------



## Foreman4by

FISHGUTS said:


> uhha-uhha-uhha man!! that last one with the dolhpin laying next to her is the best one yet!!!! uh.................................................


I SECOND, THIRD, FOURTH and FIFTH THAT ONE GUTS!!!! LOL!
I'm feeling pretty good about that one there.


----------



## waterspout

!


----------



## Mullet

*55,780 Hits*

55,780 Hits

Capt. Dave you win the prize.

*Now we have to vote for the best fishin' babe!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sow Trout

Are you referring to Roger Coday, Sunbird Charters, out of Lake Jackson?


Brine Jake said:


> Definitely some very pretty ladies on this here thread.
> I gotta tell ya though, the first two pics from the Bull Reds at the Pass thread still get my vote.
> 
> Tried to paste them here to no avail.
> 
> Somebody hep meh!!
> 
> By the way, I wonder whatever happened to the guide who had the blonde
> sidekick pics--had "sun"-something in his handle. I think she was on this board.
> 
> A little more in my age range. Heheh.


----------



## tail-chaser

*I keep coming back*

This thread has gotten me in trouble at work.................twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no bait

Trouble Is My Middle Name


----------



## Brine Jake

Sow Trout said:


> Are you referring to Roger Coday, Sunbird Charters, out of Lake Jackson?


Sounds right--I am if he's the guy who posted (always tastefully done) pics of his sophisticated blonde beauty of a better half with his reports (I'm not necessarily partial to blondes, and I mean no disrespect--this is a "fish babes" thread, after all. While we're on that topic, I'm just remarking that she was a pretty lady who enhanced his report pics--prolly enhanced his charter biz, too--and she deserves to be posted up here. That could be she on p 3 as suggested--been a while, and a change of wardrobe.)

Not having seen from them lately, I hope all is well.

Thanks for the reply,

BJ
I'm just saying..
"He was posting fish babes, when fish babes weren't cool"


----------



## Sow Trout

His website is no longer working.


Brine Jake said:


> Sounds right--I am if he's the guy who posted (always tastefully done) pics of his sophisticated blonde beauty of a better half with his reports (I'm not necessarily partial to blondes, and I mean no disrespect--this is a "fish babes" thread, after all. While we're on that topic, I'm just remarking that she was a pretty lady who enhanced his report pics--prolly enhanced his charter biz, too--and she deserves to be posted up here. That could be she on p 3 as suggested--been a while, and a change of wardrobe.)
> 
> Not having seen from them lately, I hope all is well.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> BJ
> I'm just saying..
> "He was posting fish babes, when fish babes weren't cool"


----------



## Brine Jake

on 2nd thought, maybe it was his daughter???


----------



## Tiny

*yeah....*

I was gonna surf the web in search of my fishin babes too but I couldn't bring my self to pirate someone elses babe pics!!! LOL....










Fish Killa said:


> enjoy...


----------



## FORD1

I couldn't have said it better myself .....thanks tiny !


----------



## Fish Killa

Well I am a real Pirate so....I pillage and take what I want. Those are now MY Babes!


----------



## pabloag

Hey, what ya know it worked! first pic on da board here. 

I thought it got a lil sidetracked here so I thought I'd post my "lil" girl in Costa Rica this past July relaxing after getting married.


----------



## txfishbait

*Here's a couple of the better half*

The girl that outfishes me now and the two that will in the future.


----------



## AimlessRolling

*One fishing babe*

Here's my daughter with her very first redfish. He was a short, but he did manage to pose for the camera before he swam off.


----------



## Tiny

Twins!!!

Yep you gonna be in reel trouble!!! Great Picks, Tiny.



txfishbait said:


> The girl that outfishes me now and the two that will in the future.


----------



## Mont

guys, if you didn't take the picture, and post it, you are putting my whole site at risk of being shutdown. Fun is fun, but copyright violations get expensive in a hurry.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Mont said:


> guys, if you didn't take the picture, and post it, you are putting my whole site at risk of being shutdown. Fun is fun, but copyright violations get expensive in a hurry.


Thanks buddy, it was going a little ape****.


----------



## Ckill

NICE Snapper!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

*Thanks Mont !*

You are Da Man Mont ! Thanks for coming in and keeping an eye out.

Appreciate your efforts.



Mont said:


> guys, if you didn't take the picture, and post it, you are putting my whole site at risk of being shutdown. Fun is fun, but copyright violations get expensive in a hurry.


----------



## Fish Killa

10-4 Mont. Should I edit?


----------



## pg542

txfishbait said:


> The girl that outfishes me now and the two that will in the future.


 I don't know if it's the photo angle or the fish, but that bullred has quite a set of shoulders on'em. What a chunk! Looks like a pretty happy fishin' babe too.


----------



## Aggieangler

Wow...twins....you are gonna need (2) 12 Ga in 16 years. Maybe you need to move in next to me and we can watch over all of them at one time with about 20 shotguns. LOL...looks like they are precious!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Fish Killa said:


> enjoy...


.....Those are the prettiest spot ive ever seen on a redfish.......


----------



## cajundoug

Cajun Fishing Girl


----------



## puddle shuttle

Here's a few pics of my bay babe. I think all i'm good for is driving the boat, finding the fish, and working the net. Sure am glad she keeps me around for something.


----------



## cfred

Dude! She can even throw a cast net, well done!


----------



## puddle shuttle

Yeah. Definitely my best catch! She throws a cast net, mainly fishes arties, and loves cleaning trout with the electric filet knife. She is definitely a keeper, no catch and release with her. Sorry. Just had to brag!


----------



## NSF15

Here are some pics of mine.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

NSF15 - Capt. Mo Estevez, she's a darling! Congrats!


----------



## Brad K.

Nice pictures. From the boat and the Mutton in the pan, I am assuming I am not the only Florida boy here?


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*my babe*

my wife , she doesn't like to fish much but loves boats .And assures me that we could live in a shack but we would still have to have a good boat . Its fun to back the trailer in at the ramp at have the other guys at the ramp ask (does she have a sister ) when they see her put it on the trailer and secure it while i enjoy a cool one .


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

No taco's here... That girl can throw a net!


puddle shuttle said:


> Here's a few pics of my bay babe. I think all i'm good for is driving the boat, finding the fish, and working the net. Sure am glad she keeps me around for something.


----------



## texas two guns

Redfish
and her new addiction


----------



## ttuteal

*My partners in crime..........*

The wife and daughter catching more sun than fish......


----------



## Mullet

*My vote*

My vote for best Fishin babe pic.


----------



## Mullet

*pic*

for got the pic

Beautiful eyes ona beautiful Babe.


----------



## Mullet

*once more*

once more


----------



## dallasrick

Flat Fishy, Bro, you are hurtin me here, she looks that good, and can load the boat. I am moving to Alaska and finding me a blubber chewing old broad who can make a seal skin kayak.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

dallasrick said:


> Flat Fishy, Bro, you are hurtin me here, she looks that good, and can load the boat. I am moving to Alaska and finding me a blubber chewing old broad who can make a seal skin kayak.


Yeah, I went to school with FlatFishy and he definately married above his looks and skills alone...:rotfl:  :slimer:


----------



## Jake

pretty good so far guys. It's cool to see all the little ones that get in on the fishing action too. I can remember a long time ago when Paul first took my fat butt out in Texas City for some fishing. And yes I was to use strictly artificials at 7 haha. I'm gonna search for a picture of my girlfriend fishing, hopefully I'll find one.

later,
Jake

ps:75k views is freakin rediculous


----------



## Sow Trout

TTUTEAL, in addition to the obvious, that is a good looking body of water. Where is it?


----------



## NSF15

Thanks guys, little blue eyes keeps me tired, broke and smiling.


----------



## bslittle79

*Here's mine*

Here's my fishin' babe.


----------



## Brady Bunch

Heres my fishing babe. 1st trip out for her and shes already giving me a run for my money!


----------



## Rob The Rude

Nice shorts lol


----------



## boudreaux

*My soon to be wife*

This is my fishing partner on my buddies boat.


----------



## TexasCityDave




----------



## Hullahopper

*My niece and her shark*

Last summer at Galveston west end.


----------



## thatfishingirl

Oh my goodness! I do not think that little girl could get any cuter!


----------



## Bevo34

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Aggieangler

That pic with her holding up the fishy and the big sunglasses is a winner! Frame that bad boy and put it on her wall. WIN! Green to you for making me smile and making her smile too!


----------



## Aggieangler

bslittle....that pic of your bride on the bow rocks! I would frame it too!


----------



## wading_fool

i have to give it up for the bride on the bow.....thats a cool pic


----------



## RedXCross

That one of Brian's is definitely a Keeper!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

A pic of my wife my good friend "Spur" showing off his beer holder mounted on his surf rod.


----------



## wading_fool

FlakMan said:


> A pic of my wife my good friend "Spur" showing off his beer holder mounted on his surf rod.
> 
> A beer, a babe and a Fishing Rod......such is the life!!


----------



## Hotrod

Less than 5K to 100K, crazy! Anyone want to call it to the hour to 100K?
I say 10-4-07 at 3:45pm.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

*when*

10-3-2007 @ 3:45 Pm


----------



## Jake

10/3/07 high noon


----------



## pg542

10-4-07 @6:35pm........and WHO will do it?


----------



## AimlessRolling

It's 97,532 at 8:12 on 10/3. I'd have to say it will be today, before 10:00 PM.


----------



## Tiny

oK .... Enough with the count down to 100, where's them pictures at????!!??


----------



## muzzleloader

Heres mine. I can't even think about hooking up to the boat without her, it would cause immediate severe reprocussions.

Notice the obligatory Bud Light in every picture !


----------



## Jake

nice pics! I was pretty close on the guess. Only about 15 minutes off


----------



## Captain Dave

*100K and counting*

Wow ! Over 100K and counting. Thanks to all the 2coolers for posting / browsing and the rest of the world for browsing.

Is this thread a record for hits ? ( Mont ) I hope the sponsors pull in some extra $$.

Think it can go on for a long time still. Many more Fish Babes and stories to be posted. I asked Juicy if she was going to post a pic of her and that fish that is biggers than ours.. I guess will have to wait. LOL

Thanks again to all the Fish Babes !


----------



## Mont

I don't know if it has the record or not, but very long threads sometimes create problems for the servers and have to be closed. So far, this one hasn't but if it gets closed, that will be why.


----------



## bowed up

Awe Man!!! This Is One Of The Better Threads Of All Time


----------



## Bueno Suerte

*Quepos CR*

Her are a few of my Sweetheart. She is not much on bay fishing, but has always done well offshore.


----------



## jeff.w

I'll play too. Here's a couple pics of my Fiance'. She LOVES to fish. She even holds a few records in the Freeport Fishin Fiesta


----------



## knuttdeep

How do I resize?


----------



## Captain Dave

here is a online resize url -> http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx

If you have Microsoft Office 2003 you use picture manager and resize to size large/small web size.

Or you can d-load infraveiw

->http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm

As DaMan ( Mont ) says, If the threads stays like it is and we dont busta server we will have this thread for a long time to come...



knuttdeep said:


> How do I resize?


----------



## Melon

Great thread guys!


----------



## boashna




----------



## kdubya

ROFL at Melon's new avatar. 



Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit

kdubya said:


> ROFL at Melon's new avatar.
> 
> Kelly


Ditto!!! I think I see some stress marks though...


----------



## Too Tall

kdubya said:


> ROFL at Melon's new avatar.
> Kelly


Agreed. Thats a good one.

And yours is disturbing to say the least. Are you Officer Friendly this week? :rotfl:


----------



## Mijak

*OK Bro here's a few from this side of the family*



Captain Dave said:


> here is a online resize url -> http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx
> 
> If you have Microsoft Office 2003 you use picture manager and resize to size large/small web size.
> 
> Or you can d-load infraveiw
> 
> ->http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm
> 
> As DaMan ( Mont ) says, If the threads stays like it is and we dont busta server we will have this thread for a long time to come...


Hey Bro,
So this is the one (thread) you were telling me about. Well I found a few quick ones to add.
First 2 are my daughter. She is 5' 10 1/2" so the Red looks smaller than it was, really, but it was her first and biggest so far saltwater catch, on Capt Dave's boat, and she used her first ever Red Drum tag for this one at 42" at 24+ lbs. Nice way to start off the season out at the North Jetty.
These are from my "Q" phone, so please forgive the low quality.

The 3rd one I will let my brother give it's caption but you have seen several other Big reds and black drums that she has caught earlier. She catches, cleans, cooks and is spoken for...

Glad to see so many fisher-ladies from young to #? 
Let's Keep it clean to keep it going.

Oh here is another free program that does an excellent job at organizing and resizing.

http://www.picasa3-download.com/

Have a Blessed Day,

Mike


----------



## Pod

Both of these pics are from several years back. The first is of my wife after an all night jugging trip. We got home about daylight and she is getting ready to go to school. The other is my daughter on her first wade fishing trip with her big Bro.


----------



## Mijak

Here's another one of my daughter, Capt Dave's niece, with a smaller one, around 36", that she released to catch another day. Hoping for that 50"/50lbs some day unless Dave or I land it first.


----------



## Jake

Mijak said:


> Here's another one of my daughter, Capt Dave's niece, with a smaller one, around 36", that she released to catch another day. Hoping for that 50"/50lbs some day unless Dave or I land it first.


nice reds, and bucees shirt! lol

Jake


----------



## pg542

Pod said:


> Both of these pics are from several years back. The first is of my wife after an all night jugging trip. We got home about daylight and she is getting ready to go to school. The other is my daughter on her first wade fishing trip with her big Bro.


 Fish all night and still go to class? That's a dedicated Fish Babe you have. The photo with the young'uns is priceless. Total concentration on that bobber. Frame that one for the desk.


----------



## Redfishr

Great pix gang......


----------



## Foreman4by

Great pics to all! Maybe this weekend I can add the wife. This'll be her first bay trip with me, so I pray to the good Lord I can put her on some fish! She's really excited. Heck, I may even have her yank the anchor a couple of times! LOL! (in reference to the thread about tips for taking the better half fishing, funny stuff in that one, especially Aimless' a-z tips for taking the lil' lady!)


----------



## Run-N-Gun




----------



## Run-N-Gun

www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------



## knuttdeep

The Boss>


----------



## captn mark

Here's my babe...


----------



## Buffett Fan

Oh Juicy, Oh Juicy...Wherefore art thou, Juicy ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Dave

*# 1*

Here is some pics of my Mom. She came down to visit and wanted to catch some Reds after seeing all my Pics...

My vote # 1 Babe, besides my daughter.... Titanium Girl !!


----------



## Titanium Girl

*titnium girl here*



Run-N-Gun said:


>


nice fish nice pics


----------



## Brine Jake

Some pics remind me of that old tune
"Everybody's Somebody's Baby".

By the way, I'm pretty sure that last one is Britney Spears.
There is no truth to the rumor that she used to guide out of Cameron
though.


----------



## Captn C

It looks like I'm the only one not to post up my little fish catchin, fish killing machine!


Now which pic to chose??????

Her first big fish on her first offshore....then her most recent big fish....guess that'll do!


----------



## activescrape

*well, let's see*

1st and 4th are my daughter fishing. 2nd is my wife several years back and 3rd is my son's gf going fishing.


----------



## nibbleonthis

*Brooke's First FISH*

:rotfl: and guess who caught the only fish that day with her NayNay and all her boy cousins????


----------



## MarshJr.

in route


----------



## pg542

MarshJr. said:


> in route


 I could'nt help but notice the "other" fishing partner in the boat with you. The 4-legged redhead peaking out from behind the console. Nice location for the little oval sticker on the windshield too. 2cool


----------



## Este007

*Cisco*

Still looking for her sailfish, triple tail and 30 1/4" trout pics.


----------



## CisternAggie

Here's mine...


----------



## Catch Me If U Can

*good woman & great trout*

Heres my fiance with her largest trout to date.


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish

Fishing with my friends little girl - startin her off early


----------



## cfred

"Good woman and a GREAT Trout" ?????? Um, if she ever looks at this board, you MIGHT want to rephrase that! LOL But that is a nice trout! LOL


----------



## ssb

*Hey Guys*

Enjoyed Monday evening with all you in Galveston
at the spot. Eventhough someone hit our car.

Remember the _*Brandon Backe Fishing Tourney*_
in November 07 in Galveston at the basin.

_*Benefiting SHRINERS BURN HOSPITAL*_

QUOTE BY CAPSIZED:
met my friend and his wife for some Bulls at the pass Friday evening. When we pulled up there was a young kid that had just landed his first bull red.... he said he had only been there 10 mins., so we knew the bite was on. The dead weed was thick in the first gut so I had to get the lines out far to get over it. It didn't take long before the first run. We ended up with about 5 bull reds and a shark before the tide turned and the weed drove us off the beach.
Attached Images


----------



## El Cazador

Got my vote... congrats on your 500th post.



ssb said:


> Enjoyed Monday evening with all you in Galveston
> at the spot. Eventhough someone hit our car.
> 
> Remember the _*Brandon Backe Fishing Tourney*_
> in November 07 in Galveston at the basin.
> 
> _*Benefiting SHRINERS BURN HOSPITAL*_
> 
> QUOTE BY CAPSIZED:
> met my friend and his wife for some Bulls at the pass Friday evening. When we pulled up there was a young kid that had just landed his first bull red.... he said he had only been there 10 mins., so we knew the bite was on. The dead weed was thick in the first gut so I had to get the lines out far to get over it. It didn't take long before the first run. We ended up with about 5 bull reds and a shark before the tide turned and the weed drove us off the beach.
> Attached Images


----------



## Scout177

Small bites with a trout caught at the pass. Nice trout and nicer lady.


----------



## Captain Dave

***Please Note***

The Brandon Backe Tourney is on the 17th of November http://brandonbackefoundation.org/

P.S. There're Baaaack....



ssb said:


> Enjoyed Monday evening with all you in Galveston
> at the spot. Eventhough someone hit our car.
> 
> Remember the _*Brandon Backe Fishing Tourney*_
> in November 07 in Galveston at the basin.
> 
> _*Benefiting SHRINERS BURN HOSPITAL*_
> 
> QUOTE BY CAPSIZED:
> met my friend and his wife for some Bulls at the pass Friday evening. When we pulled up there was a young kid that had just landed his first bull red.... he said he had only been there 10 mins., so we knew the bite was on. The dead weed was thick in the first gut so I had to get the lines out far to get over it. It didn't take long before the first run. We ended up with about 5 bull reds and a shark before the tide turned and the weed drove us off the beach.
> Attached Images


----------



## RenFish

Here's my 43.50" red from TOBA last weekend...


----------



## Jake

RenFish said:


> Here's my 43.50" red from TOBA last weekend...


Very nice red. What's with the card? Queen of hearts I see.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Just noticed the red... Great fish! I must be playing too much poker lately :spineyes:


----------



## tokavi

Here's a lady I that guides on the Bighorn River in Montana. She is an excellent fisherperson? and can handle a drift boat with the best of them. We had a great time fishing with her up there this summer.


----------



## mredman1

*Trophy white bass*

My daughter is holding the trophy white bass caught in Lake Livingston this spring (she does not like getting her photo taken since the addition of braces). It measured 17.5 inches long but was very full of eggs. I just picked it up from the taxidermist two days ago.

Mike


----------



## ANGEL

yup wud up with the card
nice fish 


 Jake said:


> Very nice red. What's with the card? Queen of hearts I see.


----------



## tommy261

*my girls*

Here is a few of my daughters, 
1. First place trout in the S.A.L.T tournament. (at age 5)
2. 12 year olds first ling in 07. 
3. my 8 yr olds first jack fish
4. my youngest posing
5. My wife and oldest daughter


----------



## Dani California

Her's one of My Lady in Wading...Just Wad'n.

Biggie


----------



## johnny a

Heres mine.


----------



## redneck694x41

who thinks it will go to 200,000


----------



## clouser

My wife's first bonefish, Belize, April 2007


----------



## Captain Dave

There are a whole bunch more Fish Babes out there, so I would have to say it will go over 200K.

Still waiting on that Juicy pic that she mentioned that she would post.

..... Pause.....



redneck694x41 said:


> who thinks it will go to 200,000


----------



## Soapeddler

br1006 has a couple he posted in his thread about the upper Laguna Madre/ Port A trip he took. If he don't post them up here, it would be a shame, or someone else might do it for him.


----------



## RenFish

Jake said:


> Very nice red. What's with the card? Queen of hearts I see.


The fish was caught during the TOBA tourney a few weekends ago. Everyone had card that had to be in the pic. This fish was my 3rd place winner


----------



## Texxan1

140000 hits on 1 post.. Ok, thats enough lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Come on Thomas, it's a great thread! Not all of our wives post their own pics like yours (msaddicted). LOL


----------



## br1006

here is one of the GIRLS!

I have more but too busy working to mess with it right now. LOL!!! I have to make more money to pay for their fishing habit!


----------



## bboswell

My favorite fishing gal.....my wife of 15yrs


----------



## WD

Biggie, Darla is a Great Gal, She is so sweet!

Contact me ASAP we must find her another way of cleaning them fishes...
Mercy man call me..

WD
832 457 5517

Me and the Grand Daughter


----------



## specktackler55

*Nice King*

Heald Bank


----------



## wading_fool

This has been a great thread with some great pics......here are a couple more of my babes
Very first fish caught on the new boat...and she caught it









Daughters winning Trout in our CCA chapter tourney


----------



## specktackler55

*Redfish*

Galveston North Jetties


----------



## cajundoug

*Galveston Wells*

Cajungirl out by the wells


----------



## Redilingus

:dance: 


:cheers:


----------



## FISHGUTS

greenie on the way! greenie on the way! greenie on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anomaly

I never thought it was possible, but this thread is getting better!

Great pics.


----------



## br1006

A few more now that I am FINALLY HOME FROM WORK!!!!!!!

Wife w/ Big red this past weekend 

Daughter #2 with bigsmack!


----------



## Hotrod

anomaly said:


> I never thought it was possible, but this thread is getting better!
> 
> Great pics.


Yes, I have to agree with that.


----------



## texasangler07

who is that specktackler?


----------



## scwine

*My wife..............*

Various pics of my wife with a fishy.


----------



## small bites

Gosh, if Mont has to close this, I hope a volume II starts ASAP. This thread is soooo fabulous. 

sb:>


----------



## dallasrick

SmallBites, got to agree with you


----------



## Captain Dave

Mont will only close if it causes problems with his servers from post lag or snags from lenghth posts. . So far the thread is fine and it is amazing how far it has gone. Lets keep the posts and the pics and the reports coming. Short and sweet.

P.S. Vol II ? Change will come when change is needed. Let us not predict a change when a change is not needed...

Lets just keep thinking positive and letting it keep rolling......rolling...



small bites said:


> Gosh, if Mont has to close this, I hope a volume II starts ASAP. This thread is soooo fabulous.
> 
> sb:>


----------



## Freshwaterman

scwine how bigs the trout your wifes holding in the bottom right pic awesome picture never seen one like that before


----------



## scwine

Trinity Trout said:


> scwine how bigs the trout your wifes holding in the bottom right pic awesome picture never seen one like that before


That was a pic from my first post here at 2cool. One year ago (Sept. 2006) we went out with Cliff Webb Jr., our first spot and first cast she hooked this 29.5" trout. I hadn't even got a chance to make my first cast and she is reeling in this monster! We had a great time. We stuck a 16" trout in it's mouth just for grins to show the size difference.


----------



## Jake

that is a pretty nice trout. I like that picture with the littl'un stuck in it's mouth. Cliff is a great guy for sure. nice pics!



scwine said:


> That was a pic from my first post here at 2cool. One year ago (Sept. 2006) we went out with Cliff Webb Jr., our first spot and first cast she hooked this 29.5" trout. I hadn't even got a chance to make my first cast and she is reeling in this monster! We had a great time. We stuck a 16" trout in it's mouth just for grins to show the size difference.


----------



## Brady Bunch

Biggie has the 1st picture of any of the women cleaning a fish!

"Thats a nice, I like"


Dani California said:


> Her's one of My Lady in Wading...Just Wad'n.
> 
> Biggie


----------



## Chuckwagon

Where are the pics of the babes?


----------



## Cadillac

My sister, fishing partner, and best friend for more than 50 years!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Still havent seen JUICY's pic yet????


----------



## haparks

*my babes*

at 7 her first deer-- at 9 her first hog--she been fishin with me since she was 4 and my boy-- well ---he is an animal --we got some work to do there-- my wife of 16 years--we are all lucky when we land a goodun:dance:


----------



## Aggieangler

I have said it before and will say it again. This thread rocks! 

Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 35 (27 members and 8 guests) Aggieangler, ATE_UP_FISHERMAN, bbridges, BraceMan, Captain Dave, Cast-a-Way, crawfort, fishngrl1377, Hair Trigger, Hurricane77551, IMBIT2, jcooner, Juicy, lesmcdonald, meagle, nbfishingcrew, no_trout russell, pedwards, potbellystallion, ridgerunner2468, Run-N-Gun, see-n-spots, Shoal Time, sofa king, SV_DuckBuster, Worktherapy, WWR

Hmmm...JUICY...I see you on the list...QUIT HIDIN THOSE FISH PICS GIRL!

ROFL


----------



## wading_fool

you know I could of sworn Juicy said she was gonna post pics back around page 3 here it is page 29 or 30 and still no pics from Juicy.......


----------



## JShupe

*The Juice....*

Has all of you 'ole boys just clinched up ...

Hey Juice... just post a regualr post and see how many people POP up on this thread to see what it is!!!!

She has you all strung out like a bad addict.....!!!!

LOVE IT

J


----------



## FISHGUTS

Man i ain't trippin'


----------



## Buffett Fan

Heck Juice, we'd all be happy if you just blew up your avatar and posted that!!!


----------



## bowed up

AND HOW MANY OF YOU *LIVING* ON THIS THREAD ARE MARRIED? hAhAhA!!!
*DIS IS DA BESTES THREAD EVER!!!!!*


----------



## FISHGUTS

it would be easier to ask how many are not married!!!! hey juicy, where you at? how about just your avatar!


----------



## Juicy

You guys make me laugh!!  Sorry about not posting the pic yet. I always forget because I don't get on the computer once I get home from work. I'll get it up there. I was hoping to have at least one more fishing trip this summer where I catch the big billfish to show off.


----------



## bbridges

Ah....your sandbagging again.


----------



## Freshwaterman

She is saving the best for last!


----------



## activescrape

Buffett Fan said:


> Heck Juice, we'd all be happy if you just blew up your avatar and posted that!!!


That avatar was posted as a regular size pic in a post a while back. Can't remember whose post it was though. I'm just glad she's a good sport. Some of you guys need a time out! lol


----------



## anomaly

You could close the thread (for me) if she posts a full size of her avatar.


----------



## anomaly

I'm done. Goodnight.


----------



## Tiny

Oooooo!!!! I bet you get some Flak for that!!

BTW Thanks!!!



FlakMan said:


> As posted on Oz's web site:


----------



## Bull Minnow

WOW!!! I have been waiting/lurking this thread for that! Oops, here comes my wife!........


----------



## FISHGUTS

Ok you can close it now....i'm done with it, nothing can top that! thanks to whoever blew that up.And thanks to you! Juicy.


----------



## Profish00

she needs to change her name to HOTTIE!!!!!!!


----------



## flatscat1

A few of my wife with some redfish caught on fly rod.


----------



## pg542

FISHGUTS said:


> Ok you can close it now....i'm done with it, nothing can top that! thanks to whoever blew that up.And thanks to you! Juicy.


.....and well worth the wait too. WOW


----------



## gatorbait

Sure are a lot of knuckles draggin the ground around here. lol At least this thread has lasted.

Z


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I think I swallowed my gum...


----------



## GetEmGot

*Lol*



cfred said:


> I showed you a pic of my current fishing partner, and more importantly, fiance. Now here's one of my past fishing partners that for some reason I don't get to fish with much anymore??????


I have a new found respect for ya partna


----------



## GetEmGot

*lol*



specktackler55 said:


> Galveston North Jetties


A++++


----------



## notthatdeep

JuC,

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!


----------



## wil.k

Mont said:


> guys, if you didn't take the picture, and post it, you are putting my whole site at risk of being shutdown. Fun is fun, but copyright violations get expensive in a hurry.


I think some one missed this one!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

*my lil sis*

my sisters first sandy!! me and her at sunset!!


----------



## Bleed~Fish

*sundays reds*

mom with one of many last sunday's reds,


----------



## TMWTim

My wife with her very first King! In less than a month she will be back in the desert taking care of our wounded troops. Thanks for the thread and to all the ladies out there!


----------



## FISHGUTS

Tell your wife THANKS!! for the work she's doing over seas.i would love to buy her a beer.


----------

